# DNS Server festlegen



## gidde (16. Januar 2005)

Moin!

Kennt ihr DNS Server IP Adressen die immer online sind

Ich möchte gerne meine DNS Server IP festlegen, da ich schon öfters den Fall miterlebt hatte, dass der DNS Server den ich von T-Online zugewiesen bekommen habe offline ging.
Ich war zwar online musste aber direkt die IP adressen der seiten angeben und die hatte ich natürlich nicht alle im kopf!

seit nem jahr habe ich den dns server 141.1.1.1 verwendet
der scheint wohl aber seit einigen tagen offline zu sein.

welchen dns server verwendet ihr?

mfg gidde


----------



## pgs-joschi (18. Januar 2005)

hi,

 das dürfe dir weiterhelfen!

 Liste von DNS-Servern der Telekom AG        


 Sam, 31. Jul 2004 13:42:16 CEST; 8 Bereiche mit insgesamt 8 Adressen        
 Lokale DNS-Server von T-Online        
 Stadt    1. Server    2. Server
 Dortmund    217.237.151.225 (O.K.)    keine
 Hannover    217.237.149.161 (O.K.)    keine
 Hansestadt Hamburg    217.237.150.225 (O.K.)    keine
 Köln    217.237.150.97 (O.K.)    keine
 Leipzig    217.237.149.225 (O.K.)    keine
 München    217.237.151.97 (O.K.)    keine
 Stuttgart    217.237.151.161 (O.K.)    keine
 Alb-Donau-Kreis und Ulm    217.237.150.141 (O.K.)    keine
 Liste weiterer Server        

 Bei diesen Adressen handelt es sich ebenfalls um DNS-Server.        

 Sam, 31. Jul 2004 13:44:08 CEST        
 Weitere DNS-Server von T-Online        
 Stadt    1. Server    2. Server
 Frankfurt am Main [Stadt]    194.25.0.69 (O.K.)    194.25.0.70 (O.K.)
 Hannover    194.25.0.61 (O.K.)    194.25.0.62 (O.K.)
 Leipzig    194.25.0.53 (O.K.)    194.25.0.54 (O.K.)
 dns00.btx.dtag.de    194.25.2.132    keiner
 dns01.btx.dtag.de    194.25.2.130    keiner
 dns02.btx.dtag.de    194.25.2.131    keiner
 dns03.btx.dtag.de    194.25.2.129    keiner
 dns04.btx.dtag.de    194.25.2.133    keiner
 dns50.t-ipnet.de    217.5.100.185    keiner
 dns51.t-ipnet.de    217.5.100.186    keiner

 Liste von sonstigen DNS-servern

  198.41.0.4
 128.9.0.107 
 192.33.4.12 
 128.8.10.90 
 192.203.230.10 
 39.13.229.10 
 192.112.36.4 
 128.63.2.53 
 192.36.148.17 

 mfg pgs-joschi


----------

